# Regular Season Game 77: Houston Rockets @ Los Angeles Clippers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(51-25)/(23-53)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, April 6, 9:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / Head / McGrady / Battier / Scola*














































*Dickau / Ross / Maggette / Thornton / Powell*


*Preview

During his 10-plus seasons in the NBA, Tracy McGrady has never seen a tight playoff race like the one that he's involved in with the Rockets.

He's relishing it.

"There's going to be a team that wins 50 games (in the Western Conference) and doesn't make the playoffs," McGrady said. "So it's a battle out there. I love it."

He's hoping to heat up just in time for the final stretch run.

Despite dealing with more defensive attention and a sprained left shoulder, McGrady is hoping that he's regained his rhythm heading into the final two weeks of the season.

The Rockets' All-Star guard had been struggling with his shot, sinking 36.8 percent of his attempts over the past nine games.

But that changed in Thursday's win over Portland. McGrady cranked up his game, scoring 26 of his game-high 35 points in the second half to carry the Rockets to a much-needed road win. He swished nine of his last 14 shots.

With the Rockets visiting Elton Brand and the Los Angeles Clippers on Sunday, McGrady is well aware that his team is counting on him in a crowded race for one of the West's top playoff seeds. The Rockets (51-25) were tied with the Phoenix Suns for fifth before Friday night's action.

"Before the road trip started, I said we needed to win three out of these five games," McGrady said. "Every night is a competition. One day you're in the fifth spot, the next day you're in the third spot. It's crazy, man."

Since Yao Ming has been out, the Rockets have been relying on McGrady.

Though the team has shared the ball better than previous seasons, McGrady is still the one star in the lineup who can consistently create for everyone else and score at will.

With that being the case, McGrady has been gaining more and more attention on the perimeter as he comes off pick-and-rolls. That's been part of the reason why the guard hasn't had some of his largest scoring outbursts of late.

But given that McGrady is used to drawing a crowd, that's not the lone reason. The guard has also been dealing with a sprained left shoulder.

McGrady has been receiving a pain-killer injection before most of Houston's games to loosen it up.

"I usually take a couple of shots before the game to get that medicine in there so I don't feel it before the beginning of the game," McGrady said. "But for whatever reason, I didn't take it (before the game against Portland) and I was paying for it early."

McGrady was held in check in a relatively quiet first half against the Blazers as he scored only nine points.

But in the second half, McGrady was unstoppable. He drilled pull-up jumpers and had little trouble getting to the basket.

"He just took over the game," Blazers forward LaMarcus Aldridge said.

McGrady is hoping to do it more in the tightest race he's ever been involved in.*


*Clippers Update: The Clippers' All-Star forward is finally back. Elton Brand, who missed most of the season with a ruptured Achilles tendon, made his long-awaited season debut this week, averaging 17 points in two games. Though his return won't boost the Clips into the playoffs, Brand's return should alleviate concerns about his status for next season.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Rockets!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

lets hope that Brand isn't anywhere near 100%


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Brand definitely makes this game a little more scary.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to be blowing these kinds of teams out. They are playing for nothing but draft picks.

No excuse if we lose this game


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We should be fine. Brand will make it difficult for us, but we should be fine. Is Mutombo going to miss this game or is he just not starting for this game?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

3 wins in a roll. Like Krimzon said, we are going to be fine against the Clippers. It shouldn't be any problem. I don't anticipate Brand to be playing for extensive minutes.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah! We have clinched a playoff spot! Hmm..., I see nobody cares about the Rockets anymore?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

uhm, we win guys, yay! Brooks with an awesome game off the bench, seems like we're not missing Luther all that much.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> Yeah! We have clinched a playoff spot! Hmm..., I see nobody cares about the Rockets anymore?


Sweet! Back to the playoffs! :bananallama:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's always good to see the bench doing well out there. Good game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Yeah! We have clinched a playoff spot! Hmm..., I see nobody cares about the Rockets anymore?


Work has been owing me as of late. Tax time is giving everyone the frits, and the industry is upon rough times. 

I haven't had time to watch either.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder how everyone feels about the Jackson 4 Wells & James trade now?

Brooks has exploded in this game to be our top scorer while it doesnt mean much, I always thought he was agood backup to Alston. While Landry is struggling after his injury. Wells left because of Landry's play.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

the best thing about this game... was the return to balanced scoring. Tmac as the 4th leading scorer - a good thing.

The bench scoring nearly as much as the starters - a good thing.

The fact that we went on a 20-4 run with the bench in the second quarter - a good thing.

Now we need to continue to progress like this.. movement on offense, solid defense to close out the season and get us ready for the playoffs!

Go Rockets!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We won, but thanks to our perimeter defense and strong play from our guards. You see an injured Elton Brand and Josh Powell (who) scoring on us... Expect that to happen in the playoffs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>29</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-10</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>16</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>39</td><td>5-16</td><td>1-5</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>23</td><td>4-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>30</td><td>6-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>16</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>25</td><td>7-9</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1029">Loren Woods</a>, C</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>38-79</strong></td><td><strong>7-19</strong></td><td><strong>22-27</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>51</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>1</strong></td><td><strong>12</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>105</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.1%</strong></td><td><strong>36.8%</strong></td><td><strong>81.5%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 12 (17)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(250, 0, 40) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=497">Corey Maggette</a>, SF</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=91">Elton Brand</a>, PF</td><td>36</td><td>8-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2197">Josh Powell</a>, PF</td><td>37</td><td>11-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2188">Quinton Ross</a>, SG</td><td>16</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=440">Brevin Knight</a>, PG</td><td>25</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3237">Al Thornton</a>, SF</td><td>31</td><td>4-13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=566">Cuttino Mobley</a>, SG</td><td>33</td><td>4-11</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-5</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1706">Dan Dickau</a>, PG</td><td>23</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3203">Nick Fazekas</a>, PF</td><td>11</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1823">Smush Parker</a>, PG</td><td>19</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3240">Marcus Williams</a>, F</td><td>3</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=847">Tim Thomas</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SORE ACHILLES</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-81</strong></td><td><strong>1-6</strong></td><td><strong>8-15</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>26</strong></td><td><strong>33</strong></td><td><strong>24</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>79</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>43.2%</strong></td><td><strong>16.7%</strong></td><td><strong>53.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 10 (9)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 1 LACLIPPERS ( J Powell 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): LACLIPPERS (1), HOUSTON (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Derrick Stafford , Zach Zarba , Bob Delaney <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 17,932<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:06<br><p></p></div>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I liked the balanced scoring all around the board. Nice job, but it was still the Clippers.

Now another must win vs Seattle coming up, so we need to take care of them again.


----------



## rayflash (Apr 8, 2008)

Congretulation to Houston Rockets,wish they can go longer in this season!come on ,guys ,you can!


----------

